
Show HN: ChalkStory Social Media App, Live drawing mixed with flipbook animation - ChalkStory
http://www.chalkstory.com/
======
ChalkStory
ChalkStory is a unique social media app that allows you to record what you
draw, but also allows you to pause your recording and continue to draw in
order to create animation. It's therefore a mixture of live drawing and
flipbook style animation. The editor is designed specifically for story like
videos, and allows you to switch between scenes using the 'Clear All'
function. Videos have a 90 second limit, and once completed you can save your
videos and forward to friends who also use the app. Users are also able to
lock their videos, so recipients are unable to save or forward.

I love other social media apps like Snapchat and Instagram, but found I had
limited content to share with friends with working in an office all day.
That’s when I came up with the idea of ChalkStory, which allows you to have
banter with your friends, without being limited by your surroundings.

Any feedback/enhancements regarding the app would be gratefully received and I
hope you enjoy.

